# What % do you think I am?



## Stockymidget (Mar 15, 2018)

Don't have a machine around where I live to do it did buy these old school calipers type ones







but I'm getting different results every dam time ? any guesses? My display picture is me on my profile tried to uploads pictures but it won't let me on this.


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

do u not have a boots store or similar? ours just got a new machine that gives est body fat


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

gamingcrook said:


> do u not have a boots store or similar? ours just got a new machine that gives est body fat


 Just a gimmick I'm afraid. You'll get different readings depending on how hydrated you are.

Calipers if you know someone who knows how to do it. A scan if you've got more money than sense. Failing that the mirror.


----------



## Stockymidget (Mar 15, 2018)

Sasnak said:


> Just a gimmick I'm afraid. You'll get different readings depending on how hydrated you are.
> 
> Calipers if you know someone who knows how to do it. A scan if you've got more money than sense. Failing that the mirror.


 I tried using the boots machine and it said I was a morbilty obese person rocking a 6 pack ? useless bit of shite


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

gamingcrook said:


> do u not have a boots store or similar? ours just got a new machine that gives est body fat


 Boots machine will under estimate by anywhere upto 12%! Not worth a quid even though I have seen a pt in a local gym sending clients to use it! fu**ing joke!


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

ah i figure  i might buy some calipers online or something? heard there pretty cheap and im sure there would be a guide somewhere, Im not sure of my body fat % i reckon its probably around 20% lol


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Closest online calculator I've found, you'll need a tape measure and ideally a fabric tape.

https://www.fitmatic.com/c/calculators

Still an estimate however, it compares 3 or 4 different formulas.

Calipers are a good indicator of how much BF you are losing whilst cutting, but can be as accurate as - +4% either way.


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

Sparkey said:


> Closest online calculator I've found, you'll need a tape measure and ideally a fabric tape.
> 
> https://www.fitmatic.com/c/calculators
> 
> Still an estimate however, it compares 3 or 4 different formulas.


 think id get away with a shoe lace and a tape measure? i dont have one of them fabric tape things :/


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

gamingcrook said:


> think id get away with a shoe lace and a tape measure? i dont have one of them fabric tape things :/


 You'd probably be ok with a standard steel tape measure, they just don't bend that easily.


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

well ive just used a bit of wire i had for flexibility and a normal tape measure, but which one should i go off in the results, also about how accurate is this?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

gamingcrook said:


> well ive just used a bit of wire i had for flexibility and a normal tape measure, but which one should i go off in the results, also about how accurate is this?
> 
> View attachment 152337


 Doesn't it give you a figure above those?

And then those are your messurements using different formulas.


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

Sparkey said:


> Doesn't it give you a figure above those?
> 
> And then those are your messurements using different formulas.


 It gives these also, bmi im sure is lean muscle + fat no? tried to zoom out to just give one full screenshot, but it wont


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

gamingcrook said:


> It gives these also, bmi im sure is lean muscle + fat no? tried to zoom out to just give one full screenshot, but it wont
> 
> View attachment 152343
> 
> ...


 Just done it and the Army Vogel is the closest to where I am right now.


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

Well i just used http://www.calculator.net/body-fat-calculator.html with the following result I'm happy with that,


----------



## Westy (Mar 6, 2018)

I had the hydro plunge body fat test done last week where you immerse yourself in water supposed to be very accurate. I have been using accumeasure callipers for years and by the callipers I was around 17%, and going by the hydroplunge I am 17.48% so I'm confident of those callipers.


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

Westy said:


> I had the hydro plunge body fat test done last week where you immerse yourself in water supposed to be very accurate. I have been using accumeasure callipers for years and by the callipers I was around 17%, and going by the hydroplunge I am 17.48% so I'm confident of those callipers.


 are they cheap easy to use>


----------



## Westy (Mar 6, 2018)

gamingcrook said:


> are they cheap easy to use>


 I think they were around £10-15 on amazon search for accumeasure body fat callipers. Full guide and chart with them I only test the same area which is the suprailiac about an inch above your hip bone.


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

Westy said:


> I think they were around £10-15 on amazon search for accumeasure body fat callipers. Full guide and chart with them I only test the same area which is the suprailiac about an inch above your hip bone.


 sweet have you tried these online calculators as above, about how accurate are they?


----------



## Westy (Mar 6, 2018)

gamingcrook said:


> sweet have you tried these online calculators as above, about how accurate are they?


 No to be honest I'd use it as a rough guide but only until I got callipers as a physical skin fold measurement will be much more accurate


----------



## Mr Wuppet (Mar 22, 2017)

gamingcrook said:


> Well i just used http://www.calculator.net/body-fat-calculator.html with the following result I'm happy with that,
> 
> View attachment 152347


 Mate, is that profile pic recent? Only reason I ask is that I'm a bit leaner than the pic and I measure 20-21% BF using US Navy method formula. Are you sure you're measuring your waist correctly?


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

Mr Wuppet said:


> Mate, is that profile pic recent? Only reason I ask is that I'm a bit leaner than the pic and I measure 20-21% BF using US Navy method formula. Are you sure you're measuring your waist correctly?


 wasnt an accurate reading mate, dont have one of them fabric measures was just using a standard tape measure and some string,


----------



## Mr Wuppet (Mar 22, 2017)

gamingcrook said:


> wasnt an accurate reading mate, dont have one of them fabric measures was just using a standard tape measure and some string,


 Maybe, it's worth buying one. IMO, results are more precise; not necessarily accurate (look up difference between accuracy and precision). Like I said, I use US Navy Method formula as well to check my fat loss progress. Also, my neck is a lot smaller than yours, so the results will be skewed towards the high end in my case.


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

Mr Wuppet said:


> Maybe, it's worth buying one. IMO, results are more precise; not necessarily accurate (look up difference between accuracy and precision). Like I said, I use US Navy Method formula as well to check my fat loss progress. Also, my neck is a lot smaller than yours, so the results will be skewed towards the high end in my case.


 aye im going to buy one of those caliper things, I'm actually not overly concerned about body fat atm aslong as it doesnt start flapping about


----------



## Mr Wuppet (Mar 22, 2017)

gamingcrook said:


> aye im going to buy one of those caliper things, I'm actually not overly concerned about body fat atm aslong as it doesnt start flapping about


 I have a plastic BF caliper from MyProtein; honestly, it's not very precise. For better precision you'd need a medical-grade version, take 3 replicates of at least 5 points (ideally 7), and use a chart to interpret it.


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

Mr Wuppet said:


> I have a plastic BF caliper from MyProtein; honestly, it's not very precise. For better precision you'd need a medical-grade version, take 3 replicates of at least 5 points (ideally 7), and use a chart to interpret it.


 well i might be better at least getting one of them fabric measures im just lazy  but all in good time im bulking to a weight goal before i think about fat loss etc not that i think im fat


----------



## Westy (Mar 6, 2018)

gamingcrook said:


> well i might be better at least getting one of them fabric measures im just lazy  but all in good time im bulking to a weight goal before i think about fat loss etc not that i think im fat


 I would agree most aren't accurate but the ones I mentioned above are obviously accurate since there was only a half a percent between their reading and the hydrostatic body composition analysis which is very accurate


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

is that similar to what i heard called a dexa scan? do u know if places like boots would sell them? i ask even though i have google


----------



## Westy (Mar 6, 2018)

gamingcrook said:


> is that similar to what i heard called a dexa scan? do u know if places like boots would sell them? i ask even though i have google


 I have no idea what a dexa scan is but with the hydrostatic test you are submerged underwater during the test.


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

Westy said:


> I have no idea what a dexa scan is but with the hydrostatic test you are submerged underwater during the test.


 I don't know how it works i just know it shows lean mass, body fat, etc,


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Sparkey said:


> Closest online calculator I've found, you'll need a tape measure and ideally a fabric tape.
> 
> https://www.fitmatic.com/c/calculators
> 
> ...


 Just tried this calculator out of interest and it came out with ranges of 27% to 29% which I would say is about right to be honest.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

gamingcrook said:


> with the following result I'm happy with that,


 If you got a higher figure would you be less happy bearing in mind nothing has actually changed? Why does the number matter?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

gamingcrook said:


> I don't know how it works i just know it shows lean mass, body fat, etc,


 Dexa is dual energy X-ray analysis (I think from memory) which is probably about the most accurate method you can get for actually measuring body fat percentage, you lay on a table and an arm travels over you and X-rays you

generally reads 4-8% above calipers, so if your 10% by calipers your generally 14-18% in reality


----------

